# Sharp FeelUX - Port?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.androidpo...ks-pretty-good/

I know, I know, its not even out yet. On top of that it is a manufacturer UI, so porting it is not simple or sometimes even possible. However if this UI could be ported to the GNex (when it comes out) it would be a beautiful thing. That lockscreen is clean!


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

would love to get just the lock-screen...not a fan of that launcher tho


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea the launcher is a bit strange, I'd give it a shot, but the lockscreen is definitely the best part.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems too iphonish. I too wouldn't mind the lock screen skin though.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Reminds me of GO launcher

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LS is dope, that's about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So I think we are all in agreement then....the lockscreen is horrible!!! lol


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

We need to get Syaoran on porting this lockscreen naow.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone can at this point. Its not out, and its not going to be on any US phones in the foreseeable future. It is also on a Sharp device, that crowd is very small at this point. However I would LOVE to see it, so I will cross my fingers.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Don't need anything of this UX. Vanilla ICS do its thing good at all.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> I don't think anyone can at this point. Its not out, and its not going to be on any US phones in the foreseeable future. It is also on a Sharp device, that crowd is very small at this point. However I would LOVE to see it, so I will cross my fingers.


Doesn't need to be port, all we need a really good developer to pick it up and recreate it. All I want is that lockscreen


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna be that guy. The ls is Sick. Keep the UI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I don't think anyone can at this point. Its not out, and its not going to be on any US phones in the foreseeable future. It is also on a Sharp device, that crowd is very small at this point. However I would LOVE to see it, so I will cross my fingers.


Doesn't really matter if it's on a US phone. We just need some source.


----------

